# XL DIY Canister Filter 5 Gallon Bucket $50



## Jabby (Dec 23, 2015)

I made a canister filter out of a 5 gallon bucket. This is around the same size as an Eheim 2262 that sells for $500. Here is the video if anyone wants to make one and doesn't have enough money to buy a huge canister.
https://youtu.be/pw9MUV3NDh8


----------



## Bilbo Baggins (Jan 27, 2016)

Hi Jabby, I watched both videos, well done on making an excellent DIY filter and also for posting a video on showing us how its done, it certainly made me think about making one myself. Its a versatile concept allowing for personalised use of various filter media, I'd be very interested in hearing your thoughts on any similar DIY aquarium projects. Thanks for posting and sharing the videos.


----------



## Jabby (Dec 23, 2015)

Everything in my tank's is pretty much DIY. The canopy and lighting, CO2 system, decor (rocks and plants from creeks and ponds). I love, love doing DIY. :-D


----------



## Warhawk (Feb 23, 2014)

Looks like a nice filter for sure, thanks for sharing. 

I love DIY projects I have a fish room full of those things. Some work some didn't but the ones that work saved me a lot money for sure.


----------

